# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shprehje të bukura në shqip

## anaksimenus

O njerez gjith ju qe dini nai sprehje te bukur shkrujeni ktu muncisht ene kush e ka thon.
Ja po e filloj un i pari:
Guximi qendron te buzeqeshja kur zemra qan. pra nese jeta te jep 1000 arsye per te qare ti tregoji asaj se ke 1000 arsye per te qeshur, pasi nuk nate aq te erret dhe te gjate sa te pengoje lindjen e djellit!

----------


## anaksimenus

Vjedhja per haidutin eshte gje e bukur, deri kur e vjedhin edhe ate vete.

                                                                                 MARRE NGA: Njemije e nje nete

----------


## anaksimenus

eshte e drejte e cdo njeriu per te qene budalla, por ca njerez abuzojne me kete te drejte

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Te duash Veten..Eshte fillimi i nje romance e cila zgjat gjith jeten..*

----------


## anaksimenus

Hakuna Matata

----------


## riu

ju bang xhiang zheng, ju ueng de li

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ku eshte Balta me e Embel se Mjalta ..Te gjithe e dine kete "Ne shqiperi"*

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

''S'po fitojm gjo hic.Jon shtu shum budallejt!!''

Ver Llapa.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> ''S'po fitojm gjo hic.Jon shtu shum budallejt!!''
> 
> Ver Llapa.


*
Me fal mua,ca ishte kjo shprehje e bukur ?!

Apo te  paska ikur bleta ty burazer e po flete me vete,se shume pa lidhje mu duke kjo qe the!!*

----------


## Antipatrea

> *Ku eshte Balta me e Embel se Mjalta ..Te gjithe e dine kete "Ne shqiperi"*


Te kane genjyer plako.....balta me e embel se mjalta vetem ne cmendine duket :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## anaksimenus

n.q.s dajaku do te na bente te zgjuar atehere me te zgjuari do te ishin gomeret!
ha ha ha ha ha ha.......

----------


## anaksimenus

na falni per reputacionin qe s'ju a kam shtu sidomos dj-gabriele po mdilte:
you must spread some reputation out before giving it to dj-gabriele again.
kurse tashi mdel:
you have given too much reputation last 24 hours.
flm per mirkuptimin

----------


## estonica

Kur e pyet goca nenen se c'eshte dashuria kjo e fundit i thote (po e permbledh) se ka te beje shume me leke, dmth sa me i pasur te jete mashkulli aq me mire.
Po mire i thote goca po ndjenjat, emocionet, etj?
Eh, ja kthen e ema, ato jane vetem genjeshtra qe i krijuan komunistet per te na q*** falas.

----------


## beatbeater

blessed are those who can give withowt remembering and take without forgetting

----------


## beatbeater

ne vuajme se e dime c'fare duam, dhe duam pikerisht ate per te cilen vuajme

----------


## Homza

O sa mire me qene Shiptar o hej, o hej, o hej.............30 Euro bileta me Lituanine o hej o hej o hej.....

----------


## Antipatrea

Duaje atdhene  si shqiptaret Ameriken
Trimi i mire me shoqe shume
Duaje atdhene si miza halene

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Guri i rende, ne vend te vet

Shtepi moj shtepi, mu dukte varri si ti.

keto te dyja me pelqejne shume.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Shtati pyll e mendja fyell

----------


## Dara

Floke gjate e mendje shkurter  :ngerdheshje:

----------

